# GT-R Symbol from a R33



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey

Who can i buy a "GT-R" Symbol, in Seattle?? Have any one an adress from a store??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

any pep boys should have them


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Stefan said:


> Hey
> 
> Who can i buy a "GT-R" Symbol, in Seattle?? Have any one an adress from a store??


just wondering..why seattle? lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> just wondering..why seattle? lol


Since his signature says Germany, I would assume he is headed to Seattle on vacation or business


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

pete? said:


> any pep boys should have them


LOL, sometimes I love your posts. :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

myoung said:


> Since his signature says Germany, I would assume he is headed to Seattle on vacation or business



The Father of my girlfriend is in the near from seattle next month and he would like to buy a GT-R Symbol for me.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


http://search.ebay.com/gt-r-emblem_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQsatitleZgt-rQ20emblem


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

But i must pay many shipping coast for this little thing so he can buy it for me in a store but where??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pepboys
autozone 
advance auto

any auto parts store will unfortunately carry them


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wouldn't a nissan dealer sell them, i mean they do sell sky's in europe right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> wouldn't a nissan dealer sell them, i mean they do sell sky's in europe right?


unless you like alittle "jail house lovin" i would suggest staying away from the dealer for simple parts like that.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> unless you like alittle "jail house lovin" i would suggest staying away from the dealer for simple parts like that.


very true :thumbup: i dont liek the butt secks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> pepboys
> autozone
> advance auto
> 
> any auto parts store will unfortunately carry them


the sad part is he's telling the truth.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why in God's name put a GT-R badge on anything OTHER than a GT-R?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why in God's name put a GT-R badge on anything OTHER than a GT-R?


because it adds 20whp?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> because it adds 20whp?


AH DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. come on mike, you should know that! i have 14 on my se-r and it could WAX that pos 1.8T


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I saw one glued to the back of a pontiac grand am once. I stood there for like 3 minutes, deciding whether or not to remove it with a tire iron.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tractorfkuc said:


> I saw one glued to the back of a pontiac grand am once. I stood there for like 3 minutes, deciding whether or not to remove it with a tire iron.


haha...poticrap.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving this thread to cosmetic/rice Mods.


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

Tractorfkuc said:


> I saw one glued to the back of a pontiac grand am once. I stood there for like 3 minutes, deciding whether or not to remove it with a tire iron.


same here, on the back of an 03 mustang. not even a gt, just a V6 plain jane mustang. i prefer the shaved look, myself. "badges? we don't..." you know the rest.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

d_baldguy_24 said:


> i prefer the shaved look, myself.


....must....hold....back.....urges......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> ....must....hold....back.....urges......


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbup: :thumbup: :banana: :banhump: :jump:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

d_baldguy_24 said:


> same here, on the back of an 03 mustang. not even a gt, just a V6 plain jane mustang. i prefer the shaved look, myself. "badges? we don't..." you know the rest.


 I like the shaved look too, something about the dirtyness, and me having to get in and clean around there. Its just disturbing.


Whats the GTR badge for? a Shrine?


----------

